# Center Speaker Placement



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

In wiring my new theater's center speaker I assumed it would go below the screen. But while visiting a showroom recently I saw one of their rooms had the center speaker mounted above the screen. I assume there may be various factors to consider but is there a general preference to mounting the center speaker?
(I still have time to make the change) Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Below is always the best place, if placing above the screen the issue becomes the sweet spot for the speaker is much narrower. If you are to far back or to far forward the volume level will be reduced because of the angle you have to point the speaker down.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I would also add that having a large differential elevation between the center and mains can make it difficult to blend the front soundstage properly. If your fronts are below the screen I would defeinitely locate the center below the screen also.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Ideally you want the tweeter of the center as closely on axis with the FR & FL as possible. If space is unavailable either above or below the screen, be sure to angle the speaker towards the primary seated spot. Many HT's have a speaker above AND below the screen, but I digress.

That said, if you look at my signature, you will see the absence of a center channel speaker. I prefer a phantom center and haven't looked back.


----------



## don2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have tried several center channel speakers and I also prefer to not use one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

sga2 said:


> I would also add that having a large differential elevation between the center and mains can make it difficult to blend the front soundstage properly. If your fronts are below the screen I would defeinitely locate the center below the screen also.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


+1 on having the mains and center separated too much. I recently corrected a problem like that for a family member and the results are great. I actually installed all three front speakers above the TV using in-walls, but I was able to aim the tweeters down. The front sound stage sounds pretty good and all dialog, mid range and treble don't seem to be effected at all.

If you can't tilt a center down and the tweet is fixed, the closer to ear level, the better. If the center is not on or near the same level as the left and right, it won't blend well. All three should be as close as possible.


----------

